#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  opleiding theatertechniek

## Rondeel

Veel discussie over de opleidingen binnen de Grafische MBO scholen. Ook op 
sommige grafische VMBO scholen word voorzichtig gestart met het ruiken aan theater techniek, Daarbij denk ik aan werkgelegenheid, hoort theater techniek wel thuis binnen grafimdia opleidingen? graag reactie

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja het moet toch ergens bij horen in onze doorgeschoten bureaucratie van met openbaar geld gefinancierde opleidingsstructuren ...
Want daar ging het natuurlijk vooral om - losweken van poen bij de overheid.
Er is destijds heel wat afgeleurd om een aansluiting bij bestaande opleidingen te vinden.
Dit was kennelijk het best haalbare...
Tenslotte zit de AV-techniek ook al bij die grafimedia-mannen,
en AV gaat al aardige ruiken naar TT.

Bestere suggesties?
Bel dan maar met staatssecretaris Mark Rutte.

----------


## luppie

hallo, 
ik zit op het Grafisch lyceum Rotterdam 
en heb ook theatertechniek en ik vind  
hem wel goed in het pakket grafimedia passen , 
waar zou je hem anders in moeten geven ?

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ja het moet toch ergens bij horen in onze doorgeschoten bureaucratie van met openbaar geld gefinancierde opleidingsstructuren ...



*Las het volgende toevallig gisteren in de krant.*

Ongebruikelijk verzoek docenten aan gemeente
De scholengemeenschap Reggesteyn vraagt 15.000 euro voor een licht- en geluidproject. Een ongewone aanvraag, want gemeenten zijn dan wel gehouden om voor een goed schoolgebouw te zorgen, voor lesmaterialen geven ze doorgaans geen geld.

*NIJVERDAL* 
Aan enthousiasme geen gebrek bij Ton Schelfhorst en Ben Kamphuis. De docenten techniek van scholengemeenschap Reggesteyn staan te popelen om spotjes, scanners en bekabeling aan te schaffen voor de bouw van een bedrijfssimulatie licht en geluid. De school heeft er echter geen geld voor en daarom vragen de twee docenten in naam van Reggesteyn 15.000 euro aan de gemeente. 

De techniekafdeling van het vmbo van Reggesteyn werkt sinds eind jaren negentig met zogenaamde bedrijfssimulaties: praktijkgetrouwe werkplekken in de school waar leerlingen veilig en in teamverband opdrachten uitvoeren, van docenten én van bedrijven. 

Een bedrijfssimulatie betekent niet alleen dat al het materiaal aanwezig is, zodat de leerlingen een volwaardig product kunnen afleveren. De leerlingen moeten zelf ook zelf een offerte opmaken en met een werkplan komen. In een groep heeft iedereen een eigen taak en krijgt een leerling de leiding. Op deze manier worden leerlingen niet alleen klaargestoomd om in een bedrijf aan de slag te gaan, maar leren ze ook hoe ze moeten omgaan met collegas en met de baas. 

De techniekdocenten Schelfhorst en Kamphuis zijn zeer te spreken over deze leervorm. De jongens die wij krijgen zijn vaak sociaal en emotioneel niet zo sterk ontwikkeld. Die spreken hun baas rustig aan met hee. Door een bedrijfssimulatie leren ze samen te werken, maar ook om zich beter te presenteren, stelt Schelfhorst. Kamphuis vult aan: Omdat ze zelf verantwoordelijk zijn voor het eindproduct, merk je dat de jongens veel gemotiveerder zijn. Ze kunnen echt trots zijn op wat ze maken. 

*Licht en geluid* 
In navolging van onder andere de bedrijfssimulatie keuken willen de docenten techniek nu geld voor een nieuw project genaamd licht en geluid. Ze merken onder de leerlingen veel interesse voor podiumtechniek. Schelfhorst: veel jongens zijn in hun vrije tijd al roadie. Licht en geluid spreekt enorm tot hun verbeelding. Reggesteyn zou met een bedrijfssimulatie licht en geluid pionierswerk verrichten. Geen andere vmbo heeft zon werkervaringsplek. Een focus op podiumtechniek zou bovendien goed aansluiten bij de mbo-opleiding podium en evenementen van het ROC in Hengelo. 

Maar de directie van Reggesteyn heeft het project voorlopig de wacht aangezegd. Vestigingsdirecteur Harry Koop: De koek moet verdeeld, en op dit moment liggen de prioriteiten van onze school ergens anders. 

*Somber* 
Koops moedigt de docenten aan om elders aan geld te komen, maar ziet de kans van slagen bij de gemeente somber in. Het is niet aan de gemeente om particuliere subsidies te verstrekken aan scholen, stelt Koop. Maar Kamphuis en Schelfhorst zien voor de gemeentevoordelen. De bedrijfssimulatie kan volgens hen worden gebruikt voor lokale gebeurtenissen. Voor de leerlingen een ervaring rijker, en voor de gemeente en lokale verenigingen een voordelige manier om aan technische ondersteuning van een evenement te komen. Ook voor Reggesteyn zit er voordeel aan. Het aantal leerlingen techniek loopt al jaren terug. Dit zou een manier zijn om meer leerlingen aan te trekken. 

Volgende week beraadt de gemeenteraad zich over de aanvraag. In principe is de gemeente geenszins verplicht om de school financieel te steunen, maar er is wel sympathie voor het project. 

Schelfhorst daarover: Wethouder De Noord was aanwezi

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Je hebt ook MBO niveau 4 AV opleidingen de volledig los staan van grafimedia. Zoals op het Albeda in Rotterdam en een nieuwe opleiding die pas in september 2006 start op het GLR.
Vraag aan "de mensen uit het vak" is nu: is het verstandig om een dergelijke opleiding te volgen?[:I]

----------


## rene.derksen

Zoiets vraag ik me ook al tijden lang vast, van mensen uit het vak direct rondom me keuren ze het al vlug af aangezien mijn ervaringen die ik nu al heb en hetgeen wat je daar leert. Van de meeste hoor ik dan ook dat het verstandig is electro te gaan doen (met die printplaatjes opleding [:P]) 

Maar ik ga ditjaar gewoon ff op de open dag kijken, en bekijk dan gewoon of ik mezelf kan overtreffen met hetgeen aldaar. zowel dan kies ik mooi voor die electro en anders kan ik er nog wel is over denken.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Zoiets vraag ik me ook al tijden lang vast, van mensen uit het vak direct rondom me keuren ze het al vlug af aangezien mijn ervaringen die ik nu al heb en hetgeen wat je daar leert. Van de meeste hoor ik dan ook dat het verstandig is electro te gaan doen (met die printplaatjes opleding [:P]) 
> 
> Maar ik ga ditjaar gewoon ff op de open dag kijken, en bekijk dan gewoon of ik mezelf kan overtreffen met hetgeen aldaar. zowel dan kies ik mooi voor die electro en anders kan ik er nog wel is over denken.



Dacht ook tijden aan electro. Totdat je de werkelijke opleiding kent. Heb dit jaar al 3 opleidingen gedaan. Pff MBO is gewoon niks. Denk er over om volgend jaar die nieuwe opleiding te beginnen op het GLR. Zoals het er nu naar uit ziet niet verkeerd.

----------


## KS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
>  Zoals op het Albeda in Rotterdam en een nieuwe opleiding die pas in september 2006 start op het GLR.
> [/I]



Volgens mij loopen er al wat 4ejaars AV-ers rond op het grafisch lyceum, naar ik weet.


Rondeel: Zou je mij eens uit willen leggen waar 'grafimdia' voor staat?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door KS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> ...



Nope, deze opleiding is helemaal nieuw. Zoals ik al zij. Kreeg er een brief over. Wat jij bedoeld zijn misschien 3e (laatste) jaars zijn op het GLR. De hoogste AV opleiding daar is momenteel is niveau 3.

----------


## KS

Raar dan dat wij van 4e jaars les hebben gehad. Zal misschien van een andere school komen dan.

----------


## Full Motion

Ik volg in Zwolle ook de opleiding Audiovisueel/Theatertechniek, waarbij je na het 1e jaar de keuze opgelegd krijgt om te kiezen om door te gaan in het Audiovisuele gebeuren (video en audio in studio en opname e.d.) of Theather Techniek (licht en geluid, ook PA)

----------


## Dekkertje

> citaat:
> Nope, deze opleiding is helemaal nieuw. Zoals ik al zij. Kreeg er een brief over. Wat jij bedoeld zijn misschien 3e (laatste) jaars zijn op het GLR. De hoogste AV opleiding daar is momenteel is niveau 3.




eeeehm, ik zal toch maar ff duidelijkheid scheppen in deze discussie.....

De opleiding die er gaat komen op het GLR is idd nieuw, maar ik en nog 15 man + 1 vrouw met mij zijn toch echt 4e jaars. 

Dit is een proefjaar omdat wij de opleiding AV en TT al op nivo-3 afgerond hebben. Het idee om met een nivo-4 opleiding te gaan beginnen was eigenlijk omdat nivo-3 gewoon geen aansluiting heeft tot eventuele vervolgopleidingen.

enneh, KS, ik weet niet in welke klas jij zat, maar best kans dat ik aan jou heb lesgegeven bij die praktijklessen.


Hoop dat dit alles een stuk duidelijker maakt....
 :Big Grin: 

Greetz Edwin

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dekkertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



nivo??[?][V]

----------


## Dekkertje

wat snap je niet???

3 jarige opleiding is nivo 3

4 jarige opleiding is nivo 4

leuker kunnen we 't niet maken, wel makkelijker


Greetz Edwin

----------


## KS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dekkertje_
> 
> 
> enneh, KS, ik weet niet in welke klas jij zat, maar best kans dat ik aan jou heb lesgegeven bij die praktijklessen.



Kan wel, volgens mij stelde dat niet zoveel voor. Enige wat ik nog weet is dat iemand de ASL had gesloopt. [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Dekkertje

> citaat:
> 
> Kan wel, volgens mij stelde dat niet zoveel voor. Enige wat ik nog weet is dat iemand de ASL had gesloopt. [)]



En bedankt hè......


ik gaf les aan de T2T2..... de theaterklas dus.

En die ASL, ja, hoe iemand het voor elkaar gekregen heeft weet ik niet, maar hij was echt defect ja... En dat terwijl die dingen echt bijna overal tegen kunnen.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dekkertje_
> 
> wat snap je niet???
> 
> 3 jarige opleiding is nivo 3
> 
> 4 jarige opleiding is nivo 4
> 
> leuker kunnen we 't niet maken, wel makkelijker
> ...



Dat snap ik wel :Wink:  
Alleen je spelling niet.[V]

----------


## Dekkertje

> citaat:
> Dat snap ik wel 
> Alleen je spelling niet.[V]



Mischien soeken se bei onz op sgool noch een leraar neederlants, hep je intresse???

----------


## Emiel

misschien is dit de reden dat ze in amsterdam, bij de opleiding theater & techniek(OTT) sinds kort een nederlands docent hebben. 

Dat is trouwens een geweldige opleiding, alleen HBO.

----------


## Dekkertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Emiel_
> 
> misschien is dit de reden dat ze in amsterdam, bij de opleiding theater & techniek(OTT) sinds kort een nederlands docent hebben. 
> 
> Dat is trouwens een geweldige opleiding, alleen HBO.



toevallig is het GLR een school met een paar honderd leraren, waarvan ik een stuk of 5 verschillende nederlandse leraren heb gehad.

En ik vraag me af waarom het zo belangrijk is om nivo af te keuren, ik weet zelf heus wel dat het niveau is hoor, hebben jullie wel 's gehoord van turbo-taal en chattaal? het scheelt gewoon 2 letters, daarom dus....

maar laten we weer back on-topic gaan..

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dekkertje_
> ...hebben jullie wel 's gehoord van turbo-taal en chattaal? het scheelt gewoon 2 letters, daarom dus....



Dit is geen chat of mobiele telefoon hoor voor als je het nog niet wist. Dit forum zal vast niet vollopen van een letter meer of minder. Wij "spreken" hier allemaal Nederlandse volzinnen om het leesbaar te houden voor iedereen. Maar inderdaad verder on-topic.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dekkertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Emiel_
> ...



Laat ik je bij deze even verwijzen naar een link waar je misschien wat aan hebt http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=15977

----------


## Dekkertje

[quoteLaat ik je bij deze even verwijzen naar een link waar je misschien wat aan hebt http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=15977
[/quote]


Is het nou echt nodig om jou te gaan uitleggen wat back on-topic betekend????

Ik stel nogmaals voor, back on-topic

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ben het met je eens, we dwalen een beetje af.[ :Embarrassment: )]

Zijn er nog meer mensen die in deze richting een opleiding doen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Emiel_
> 
> misschien is dit de reden dat ze in amsterdam, bij de opleiding theater & techniek(OTT) sinds kort een nederlands docent hebben.



Dit is meer, omdat de studieleiding graag scripties zien zonder spellingsfouten. Word heeft een ingebouwde spellings- en grammaticacontrole, maar deze pikt niet alle fouten eruit. Men neemt heeft liever het zekere voor het onzekere en heeft dus lessen Nederlands ingeroosterd.
Verder geeft Caroline wel goed les, voor veel mensen een opfris van de middelbare.  :Wink: 

Ben ook erg te spreken over deze opleiding. Het is lang niet simpel leren schuiven (sterker nog, voorlopig leer je dat vooral _niet_). Gewoon eerst leren: "Wat is theater eigenlijk?, "Waar komt het vandaan," en "Wat speelt zich er dan op het podium af?" Zo krijg je beter begrip voor de andere segmenten binnen het theater en kun je veel beter communiceren (tenminste, dat beweert onze artistiek leider, ik moet nog een paar jaar wachten voordat ik dit kan ondersteunen). Bijvoorbeeld vandaag onze tweede les 'Beweging' gehad, wij krijgen een soort moderne dans. Welliswaar een klein beetje, maar toch nuttig.
Belichting hebben we alleen nog maar veel theorie van gehad, optica hebben we ook als apart vak. We krijgen vrolijk trekkenwandtechniek in het tweede jaar en een spoedcursus BVH (incl. certificaat en jaarlijkse opfris). Lijken me ook geen onzinnige vakken.

Zeer brede opleiding. Je moet goed afwegen of je wel deze extra dingen wilt leren, of dat je alleen simpelweg wilt leren wat een XLR is en wat je ermee kan/mag. In dat laatste geval kun je beter mbo doen, of direct gaan werken. (Hoewel ik ook met de open dag van afgelopen zaterdag 2 jongens heb gesproken die in MBO-4 zitten van een theatertechniekopleiding en ook veel extra's erbij hebben gehad).
Persoonlijk twijfelde ik ook in het begin of ik al die extra vakken wilde, nu zie ik steeds meer het nut ervan en daarbij zijn ze ook nog eens erg leuk!

Volgende open dag is in januari, kom gerust een keer langs.  :Smile: 
http://www.the.ahk.nl/02_studieaanbo..._ott/index.jsp

----------


## Emiel

Ik ben ook naar de open dag geweest afgelopen zaterdag, ik vind het echt een geweldige opleiding en ben dan ook van plan me te gaan aanmelden.

Jurjen zat jij in het 1 op 4 theatertje tijdens de open dag?[ :Embarrassment: )]:P

----------


## Dekkertje

die OTT opleiding is ook wat ik hierna wil gaan doen, ik ben vorig jaar op de open dag geweest, en 't is precies wat ik wil.

----------


## kokkie

@Jurjen, wat is voor jou het doel dat je wil bereiken met deze opleiding. Wat voor functie heb je voor ogen?

----------


## KS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dekkertje_
> 
> 
> 
> En bedankt hè......
> 
> 
> ik gaf les aan de T2T2..... de theaterklas dus.
> 
> En die ASL, ja, hoe iemand het voor elkaar gekregen heeft weet ik niet, maar hij was echt defect ja... En dat terwijl die dingen echt bijna overal tegen kunnen.



Ik ben een T2A-er. Net eerste maand stage, phoew. Ik heb het idee dat ik nu alles pas ga leren. De theorie die ik op school heb gehad stelde niet zo veel voor. Het boeiendste vond ik de 'rigginglessen'.

De veronderstelling van de Heer Douma was dat de ASL is aangesloten geweest op een mengpaneel en dus blijkbaar 48 volt heeft gehad. Ik zou niet weten of dat werkelijk zo was, heb wel een leuk verhaal erbij om over te grappen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat met die 'rigginglessen' staat vast niet voor niets tussen  
aanhalingstekens...
verklaar je nader.

----------


## LJ TDD

Ik wil ook die opleiding gaan doen, maar helaas worden er niet al te veel mensen aangenomen :Frown:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Emiel_
> 
> Jurjen zat jij in het 1 op 4 theatertje tijdens de open dag?[)]:P



Nope, ik deed ontvangst in het TPr en ik deed de laatste rondleiding.  :Wink: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Emiel_
> 
> @Jurjen, wat is voor jou het doel dat je wil bereiken met deze opleiding. Wat voor functie heb je voor ogen?



Wat ik wil bereiken: meer kennis vergaren. Uiteraard is er veel kennis te verkrijgen uit de praktijk en kun je zonder de opleiding ook meteen beginnen met werken (hoewel dat laatste nu langzaam steeds moeilijker wordt). Toch merk ik nu langzaam van een aantal dingen die ik al wist dat ik ze nóg beter kan onthouden/begrijpen omdat ik nu de theorie erachter heb gehad. Daarnaast krijgen we hier ook rigginglessen (kan nooit kwaad), BHV (incl. certificaat en jaarlijkse opfris), ARBO-lessen, electrotechniek en andere dergelijke vakken die best handig zijn.

Daarnaast wordt er ook steeds meer waarde gehecht aan 'een papiertje'. Vandaar dat ik deze dan eerst maar haal, kan geen kwaad! Uiteraard is er genoeg ruimte voor praktijk en stages, zodat we niet alleen maar studiebolletjes worden.  :Wink:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Emiel_
> ...



Wat is je visie voor de toekomst als je dit heb gedaan? Wat wil je er mee berijken?

----------


## Percy

Ik ben ook op jullie open dag geweest. Het was erg informatief en beter geregeld dan afgelopen jaren. Ik ben al bezig met alle papieren voor de selectieprocedure en hoop dan ook volgend jaar eindelijk bij jullie op school te zitten.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Percy_
> 
> Ik ben ook op jullie open dag geweest. Het was erg informatief en beter geregeld dan afgelopen jaren. Ik ben al bezig met alle papieren voor de selectieprocedure en hoop dan ook volgend jaar eindelijk bij jullie op school te zitten.



Dank! Dit keer hebben we het ook gewoon volledig zelf georganiseerd en lieten we het niet afhangen van de studieleiding (in tegenstelling tot de OPP).  :Big Grin: 






> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Wat is je visie voor de toekomst als je dit heb gedaan? Wat wil je er mee berijken?



Ik heb nog niet een duidelijk idee waar ik wil eindigen. Ik denk dat ik in het begin nog veel in de evenementenhoek zal blijven hangen. Uiteindelijk zal ik steeds meer het theater in gaan, alhoewel ik daar nu ook al wel regelmatig te vinden ben. Hoofd Techniek in een theater, zoals ik die functie nu zie, lijkt mij leuk. Gaat mijn OTT-diploma daar bij helpen? Ik denk zeker wel! Het is een geweldige basis waar je later veel aan hebt. Als we afgestudeerd zijn "kunnen we op hoog niveau communiceren met de andere facetten en afdelingen in het theater" en dat leren we nu ook duidelijk. We krijgen -zoals al een post eerder gemeld- dus alle vakken die met al die andere facetten te maken hebben. Dus we moeten straks kunnen communiceren met regisseurs en dramaturgen (daarvoor krijgen we dramaturgie en moeten we onze eigen voorstellinkjes regisseren), met dansers/danseressen (daarvoor krijgen we beweging), en ga zo maar door. Je wordt dus een soort hoogwaardige technicus.

Met direct werken en ervaring opdoen krijg je veel kennis die je op de OTT leert, maar lang niet alles! Daarnaast zul je er waarschijnlijk veel langer over doen om alles tot je te krijgen (het is maar net afhankelijk van wat er op je levensweg komt). Hoewel ik vaak erg veel mensen ben tegengekomen op dit forum die kanttekeningen hebben bij deze opleiding, ben ik zelf inmiddels wel erg overtuigd van het nut hiervan!

----------


## KS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Dat met die 'rigginglessen' staat vast niet voor niets tussen  
> aanhalingstekens...
> verklaar je nader.



Haha, het stelde niet erg veel voor. Wat lessen over aanslagmethoden, berekeningen en nog wat dingen. Het laatste waar het over ging waren volgens mij de berekeningen bij een brydel. (zeg ik dat goed zo?) 

Ik moet er ineens aan denken dat ik met de klimlessen even moest wachten omdat Edwin met Rinus stond te bellen... waar kwam mij die naam toch bekend van voor?

tevreden?  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

bijna tevreden:
'bridle' is het woord, afkomstig van leidsel (zoals bij een paard) 
en in het Nederlands mag je gewoon 'tweesprong' zeggen hoor.
maar ...
hoe ga je nou kunnen rekenen aan iets als je niet eens weet hoe je het schrijft?

ennuh ... 
wie is 'Edwin'?

----------


## Freaky Boy

Ik doe de opleiding Podiumtechniek( zoals dat tegenwoordig heet) in Amsterdam. De deeltijd MBO-opleiding wel te verstaan. Momenteel volg ik het tweede leerjaar.

Bij mijn weten zijn er niet veel deeltijd opleidingen in Nederland. Voor mensen die al een poosje werkzaam zijn in de branche, maar toch een papiertje willen halen is deze opleiding wel aan te raden. Al vind ik hem niet van een heel hoog niveau. Om eerlijk te zijn had ik meer verwacht van de opleiding. De lessen rigging zit ik nog steeds op te wachten. Het onderdeel geluid hebben we tot nu toe nog maar oppervlakkig behandelt. Aan licht is wel al de nodige aandacht besteed, maar had dit toch graag anders gezien. (Wie ben ik natuurlijk?!) 

Verder heb ik nog wel bepaalde ideeen over deze opleiding, als er meer interess naar is wil ik het een en ander nog wel toelichten. Of naar de beurs gaan, daar hebben zij ook een stand heb ik begrepen  :Smile:

----------


## Colips

Hallo,

ik doe ook theatertechniek op school in Tilburg en wel op het ROC MBO Sound & Vision.

Het bevalt me goed en ik heb niet te klagen

----------


## masterblaster

> Ik ben een T2A-er. Net eerste maand stage, phoew. Ik heb het idee dat ik nu alles pas ga leren. De theorie die ik op school heb gehad stelde niet zo veel voor. Het boeiendste vond ik de 'rigginglessen'.
> 
> De veronderstelling van de Heer Douma was dat de ASL is aangesloten geweest op een mengpaneel en dus blijkbaar 48 volt heeft gehad. Ik zou niet weten of dat werkelijk zo was, heb wel een leuk verhaal erbij om over te grappen.



Klinkt heel leuk maar iemand van de av klas had dehoofd kast van het asl pakket gewoon uit zijn handen laten flikkeren en ja daar kunnen ze niet goed tegen

net zoiets probeert iemand een scroller kabel in de spark te douwen jep iemand uit die zelfde av klas.

----------


## Colips

Hoi,

In praktijk leer je toch het meest blijkt nu maar weer. Waar loop je stage?

----------


## masterblaster

bedoel je mij?
Ik loop stage in een klein theater in Gorinchem.
Vind het jammer dat ik er zo weinig leer want ik heb super aardige collega's

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Master blaster,

dan kun je vast wel de groeten doen aan Berk Aarts!

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik doe momenteel sound&vision mbo in utrecht aan het ROC maar das ook niet echt veel soeps. Geluidslessen wel, maar voor de rest is het niet pittig. lichtlessen houdt in kabels schroeven. tsja.. het niveau is niet beduidend hoog, maar gelukkig hebben veel stage ertussen zitten.

----------


## masterblaster

> Hallo Master blaster,
> 
> dan kun je vast wel de groeten doen aan Berk Aarts!



Zal ik voor je doen en hij spreekt nog steeds vol lof over je dus je hebt iets heel goeds met hem gedaan hehe

----------


## masterblaster

> ik doe momenteel sound&vision mbo in utrecht aan het ROC maar das ook niet echt veel soeps. Geluidslessen wel, maar voor de rest is het niet pittig. lichtlessen houdt in kabels schroeven. tsja.. het niveau is niet beduidend hoog, maar gelukkig hebben veel stage ertussen zitten.



Kabels schroeven? moet je me toch eens uitleggen bij mij wetende heb je alleen solderen "vastschroeven"en klemmen.

Maar waarom moet je dat doen dan hebben ze geen speakon kabels genoeg op school dan? wnat xlr heeft namelijk geen schroeven

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zitten hier ook mensen van het grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam? Opleiding AV technicus. Kunnen jullie wat meer over de opleiding vertellen?

----------


## rene.derksen

En mensen die het in eindhoven volgen?

----------


## ljmartijnw

> Kabels schroeven? moet je me toch eens uitleggen bij mij wetende heb je alleen solderen "vastschroeven"en klemmen.
> 
> Maar waarom moet je dat doen dan hebben ze geen speakon kabels genoeg op school dan? wnat xlr heeft namelijk geen schroeven



Ging om hartingkabel en daar zitten toch echt schroefjes in de connector. maar het was id zo'n gevalletje te weinig kabels.
tis alleen een beetje loos als je het kabelleer noemt en dan alleen maar een harting kabel gaat maken.

----------


## deurklink

> Ging om hartingkabel en daar zitten toch echt schroefjes in de connector. maar het was id zo'n gevalletje te weinig kabels.
> tis alleen een beetje loos als je het kabelleer noemt en dan alleen maar een harting kabel gaat maken.



Nou geloof me denk dat het toch heel belangrijk is! Weet zeker dat klasgenoten van mij in de eerste echt geen idee hadden hoe je een kabel aan een connector moest "koppelen". Laat staan waar welke connector voor bedoeld is. Wij hebben die wijsheid nooit meegekregen van school (ik had het al van m'n elektro techniek / amateur licht/geluid achtergrond) Maar weet zeker dat die daar op stage behoorlijk te kijk stonden! Vind ik persoonlijk niet zo fraai.

----------


## ljmartijnw

daar zit wel wat in ja. Er zitten zeker genoeg mensen die geen flauw idee hebben wat het allemaal precies inhoudt, maar als je 1 les geeft over kabels (mbt licht) dat je het alleen maar over een harting kabel gaat hebben. Is niet echt een goede vorm van les geven dacht ik zo.

----------


## LJ TDD

Hey

Ik zou toch graag willen weten wat jullie hierna allemaal willen gaan doen als je klaar bent met deze opleiding. Want van verschillende kanten hoor ik dat je dag en nacht moet werken om een genoeg geld te verdienen.

----------


## vasco

Wat ik merk is dat wanneer iemand echt goed is wel snel ergens komt (en dat is ook een stuk talent) maar dat het merendeel toch gewoon onderaan de ladder begint naast de mensen zonder deze speciale opleidingen.

Vraag mij dan ook af wat de meerwaarde is van deze opleidingen in plaats van zoals ik bijvoorbeeld heb gedaan, MTS electrotechniek?

Ik heb leren omgaan met een soldeerbout, krachtstroom, zwakstroom,  etsen van printen, etc. Ik heb daar ook echt een meerwaarde mee in het vak dat als je een versterker openschroeft ook weet wat het is van binnen. Leren jullie dit nu ook allemaal op die AV-opleidingen?

----------


## djlaakie

> Hallo Master blaster,
> 
> dan kun je vast wel de groeten doen aan Berk Aarts!



Ik moest jou ook de groeten doen van een leraar van mijn school,

Meneer Vincent Jansen

Groetjes,

DJ Laakie

----------


## masterblaster

wie rinus of mij en in welke klas zit jij dan? als ik het tenminste mag weten

----------


## djlaakie

> wie rinus of mij en in welke klas zit jij dan? als ik het tenminste mag weten



Het is bedoelt voor Rinus

Ook zag ik nog een foto staan van Rinus in een " Reader " van school.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ook zag ik nog een foto staan van Rinus in een " Reader " van school.



Je mag de groeten terug doen aan Vincent... :Wink:  

maar dat van een foto van mij in een GLR-reader....daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar... :Confused:  
Kun je die eens scannen/mailen/opsturen? 

Dan kan ik mijn manager even laten bellen ivm de portret rechten  :Big Grin:  
gr
Rinus

----------


## djlaakie

> Je mag de groeten terug doen aan Vincent... 
> 
> maar dat van een foto van mij in een GLR-reader....daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar... 
> Kun je die eens scannen/mailen/opsturen? 
> 
> Dan kan ik mijn manager even laten bellen ivm de portret rechten  
> gr
> Rinus



Haha, ik zal eens inscannen voor je..scanner staat alleen niet aangesloten... 

Portret recht  :Big Grin:  Whaha..

Owja, volgens mij leest Vincent ook mee op dit forum. :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 


:::Edit:::Waar moet ik hem heen mailen dan? Ik heb hem ingescand:::Edit:::

----------

